# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Terraforte Guano o Compost?

## Javier_Pdlo

Hola quisiera saber si alguien tiene experiencia usando TERRAFORTE y que opinan de el, notaron alguna diferencia con compost o guano? 
Gcs.Temas similares: Venta de Compost y Humus de Lombriz Venta de guano organico VENTA DE GUANO DE INVERNA (Abono Organico) Agrorural inicia talleres agroecológicos con guano de la isla AgroRural-Junín oferta más de 60 toneladas de guano de islas a precio social

----------


## Ana De Fina

Hola, enviame tu correo para enviarte informacion a cerca del producto y sobre resultados en el cultivo que me indiques.  
Saludos

----------


## Javier_Pdlo

Hola Ana, puedes escribirme a laultimadirexion@gmail.com  Estoy buscando opiniones al respecto, en que cultivo lo has utilizado?  No trabajaras para la empresa no?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kscastaneda

Al terraforte, guano, etc; agreguenle las bacterias EM y miren que pasa.

----------


## Javier_Pdlo

Puedes elaborar un poco mas sobre estas bacterias.....Q hacen?

----------


## kscastaneda

Claro, te recomiendo que visites esta web : www.bioem.com.pe 
Te adelanto esto para el caso de la materia organica ya que estas bacterias tienen multiples usos y beneficios : 
Promueve la transformación aeróbica de compuestos orgánicos, evitando la descomposición de la materia orgánica por oxidación en la que se liberan gases generadores de olores molestos (sulfurosos, amoniacales y mercaptanos). 
•  Evita la proliferación de insectos vectores, como moscas, ya que estas no encuentran un medio adecuado para su desarrollo. 
•  Incrementa la eficiencia de la materia orgánica como fertilizante. Durante el proceso de fermentación se liberan y sintetizan sustancias y compuestos como: aminoácidos, enzimas, vitaminas, sustancias bioactivas, hormonas y minerales solubles, que al ser incorporados al suelo a través del abono orgánico, mejoran sus características físicas, químicas y microbiológicas.  
•  Acelera el proceso de compostaje a una tercera parte del tiempo de un proceso convencional.  
•  Elimina microorganismos patógenos en el material compostado, por efecto de las altas temperaturas generadas en los núcleos de las pilas, que alcanzan los 60°C . La mayoría de este tipo de microorganismos perecen a los 40- 50°C .  
Saludos, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.

----------


## Javier_Pdlo

Gracias por la info.  Escribi en el formulario que aparece en la web pero no obtengo respuesta.  Quiero que me envien informacion tecnica de los productos y precios a ver si hago una prueba en la sgt capaña de uva.  Tienes algun correo de contacto de esta empresa, o un telefono?  
gcs. 
Javier

----------


## mik2528

Creo que todos te responden otros temas mas no la experiencia tecnica con el terraforte.
He trabajado con este producto 2 campañas seguidas en vid, se ah hecho ensayos comparando con el guano de inverna pero la verdad no eh notado ninguna diferencia asi notoria que digamos, en produccion, calibre y color iguales, pero el terraforte cuesta mas, ademas tienes que gastar mas jornales, lo unico bueno es que tiene certificacion organica ese papel puede valer, pero esta campaña no lo usaremos. 
Espero haberte ayudado. 
Saludos
Miguel Corilla C.

----------

